# 

## Redakcja

Pomóżmy Nikoli!!

Nikola Żybura z Puław ma 4 lata. Nie słyszy, nie mówi. Pochodzi z wielodzietnej rodziny, która z trudem wiąże koniec z końcem. Słuchajcie, jest nas na Forum taka siła! Możemy pomóc temu dziecku bardzo konkretnie. Nikola czeka na operację przeszczepu implantu ślimakowego. Kolejka jest długa – jeśli nie pomożemy tej dziewczynce, dostanie implant za kilka lat, a wtedy nie będzie miała szans na normalny rozwój. Implant kosztuje 17 tys. euro. Zebrano już 36 tys. zł. Wierzę, że uda nam się resztę pieniądzy zebrać.
Jak? Budujecie dom. To wielkie szczęście, to uwieńczenie ważnego etapu Waszego życia. Pomyślcie, że możecie dokonać prostego wyboru – zamiast kupić materiał bardzo drogi, kupić trochę tańszy, a różnicę wpłacić dla Nikoli. Będziecie szczęśliwi w swoim domu podwójnie – bo uczyniliście szczęśliwym także jedno pokrzywdzone przez los dziecko.
Moderuję to Forum i wiem, jaka jest w Was siła, energia i optymizm, dlatego wierzę, że nam się uda!

*Zasady naszej akcji są czytelne:*- Wybraliśmy to dziecko, bo matka zwróciła się do nas o pomoc. Nie mamy żadnego interesu, nie jest to dziecko polecone przez kogokolwiek.
- Pieniądze będą wpływały na specjalne konto w Stowarzyszeniu  Przyjaciół Osób Niesłyszących i Niedosłyszących „Człowiek - Człowiekowi”. (ul. Pstrowskiego 1; 01-943 Warszawa) Konto jest udostępnione bezpłatnie, pieniądze nie mogą być wykorzystane na inny cel, bez zgody darczyńców. Będziemy stale informowac, jaki jest stan konta. 
- Pieniądze trafią bezpośrednio do szpitala, który wykona operację (Instytut Fizjologii i Patologii Słuchu - Międzynarodowe Centrum Słuchu i Mowy, Kajetany, ul. Mokra 17; 05-830 Nadarzyn. Nikolę prowadzi dr Anna Piotrowska).

Możemy pomóc, powinniśmy pomóc. Głęboko wierzę, że na II Spotkanie Forumowe w lutym 2005 zaprosimy słyszącą Nikolę. Pomyślcie, jaka ona będzie szczęśliwa. Pomyślcie, jacy my wszyscy będziemy szczęśliwi i dumni... 
                Redakcja
	Andrzej Papliński, moderator Forum „Muratora”

KONTO: 
Stowarzyszenie  Przyjaciół Osób Niesłyszących i Niedosłyszących „Człowiek - Człowiekowi” 
ul. Pstrowskiego 1; 01-943 Warszawa 

PKO S.A. IV O/W-wa 
*47 1240 1053 1111 0000 0443 2036* 

koniecznie z dopiskiem:  
*Na zakup implantu ślimakowego dla Nikoli Żybury*

*Zobacz dokumenty*


Powiększ

Powiększ

Pamiętajcie o dopisku: 
Na zakup implantu ślimakowego dla Nikoli Żybury

----------


## mdzalewscy

Czy Redakcja może, udostępnić/zorganizować jakiś numer sms'a, np. z hasłem "Nikola" ?. Bardzo by to sprawę ułatwiło, zanim przeczytałem już telefon w ręku trzymałem.

----------


## pattaya

Sam mam malutką córeczkę.Cieszę się,że mogłem pomóc.

----------


## Redakcja

Konto to jedyny sposób przekazania pieniędzy. 
Dziękujemy za pierwsze pozytywne odpowiedzi.

----------


## maksiu

Wielka szkoda ze nie da rady inaczej, bo na samo słowo bank dostaje gesiej skórki... ale nic to... wezmę dwa głębsze oddechy i pójde do banku... wplacić na to konto jakiś banknocik...

----------


## pstryna

sprwadzilem jest nas zarejestrowanych 10000 niech polowa wplaci 10 zl a bedzie OK. wlasnie robie przelew na konto dla Nikoli. Przylaczcie się!!!  :big grin:  
niech i ona ma nadzieje ze bedzie SLYSZEĆ

----------


## jajmar

Nie ma jak interntowe konto , można sie szybko przylaczyc do akcji  :smile:

----------


## w.rob

Mam nadzieję, że i moja cegiełka pomoże Nikoli...

Gorące pozdrowienia dla Wszystkich, którzy dołączą się do tej akcji... Dajmy szansę dziewczynce na normalne życie!

----------


## Wowka

> Nie ma jak interntowe konto , można sie szybko przylaczyc do akcji


Tak. Nie ma to jak internetowe konto......

Jestem pewien, że jesteśmy w stanie pomóc Nikoli....

----------


## Redakcja

Na Was mozna polegać. Każdy głos w tym wątku buduje szansę na powodzenie naszej wspólnej akcji, pokazuje że jest nas siła. Dziękujemy.

----------


## Benicio

Poszedł i mój banknot.

PS. Nie czekajcie, dołączajcie się ...

----------


## Szadam

To dopiszcie mnie do listy   :big grin: 


poszło

----------


## Przekorek

Redakcyo! Jest jakiś przepis, w mysl którego podatnik PIT może 1% swojego rocznego podatku wplacić na organizacje pożytku publicznego, czy coś w tym guście. Jeżeli tak jest w przypadku tej akcji - myślę, że ludzie będą jeszcze bardziej szczodrzy, wiedząc, że otrzymają za to zwrot podatku. Ja tam nie dbam o to, wpłacam i tak - ale może warto w ten sposób temat rozpropagować? Może jakichś sknerusów (o ile są na forum)ten argument ruszy?

----------


## Aleksandryta

Pooszło ! Jednak bank on line do czegoś się przydaję  :smile:

----------

> Jednak bank on line do czegoś się przydaje


dokładnie  :Smile: ...poszło również i ode mnie  :Smile:

----------


## Ivonesca

ten gość powyżej to ja - coś mnie wylogowało   :Confused:

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

Ja nie mam internetowego konta ale jutro zrobię przelew   :big tongue:

----------


## AgnesK

I od nas pójdzie dzisiaj.

----------


## Honorata

ja też wpłacam internetem

a może by tak redakcja również się dołączyła, przenaczając na ten szczytny cel np. jakąś drobną kwotę ze swoich wpływów reklamowych?  :Wink2:

----------


## Redakcja

To oczywiste, że my również pomożemy. Dziękujemy za Wasze głosy - to jest bardzo "ludzkie" "głosowanie".

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

Jaki problem wystawić aukcje na Allegro i podać forumowiczom linki do tych aukcji ?

----------

A może tak przewrotnie:
"Murator" zamieszcza list forumowiczów do reklamodawców "Muratora" z apelem o datki na implant. List mógłby się np. zaczynać tak:

"Drodzy Reklamodawcy,
Kupujemy oraz czytujemy Muratora reagując żywo na Wasze reklamy i apele o to, byśmy kupowali Wasze produkty. Kupujemy je więc z głęboką wiarą i zaufaniem i oby nam służyły przez lata. I skoro nas łączy logo Waszej firmy, to cudownie by było, gdyby połączyła nas jeszcze piękna akcja trwająca na Forum Muratora - wspólny zakup implantu dla Nikoli. Została niewielka suma do uzupełnienia i bardzo wierzymy, że nasz apel nie pozostanie bez odzewu."

c.d. może nastąpi.....  :Wink2:  

Luśka

----------


## ponury63

Brawo *Luśka* !!!

dalej - może tak..

"Dom to inwestycja na długie lata, największa w życiu, często jedyna tak ważna. Mając zaufanie do Was, instalując produkty, które nam polecacie, mamy nadzieję że będą trwałe i najlepsze. Łączymy z tą nadzieją nasze życie - nowe życie w nowym domu. 
Teraz, wszyscy razem - inwestorzy, producenci, redakcja - mamy szansę dać nowe życie Nikoli. Mamy szansę dać jej możliwość pełnego rozwoju, zdobywania życiowego doświadczenia, możemy dać jej radość, szczęście i nadzieję na wspaniałe, pełne życie. Nie zmarnujmy ten szansy. Brakuje już tak niewiele."


...dopisujcie dalej...

PS: ze względu na termin chyba powinny być to bardzo pilne listy, lub może nawet fax. Firmy mają swoje ustalone budżety i procedury, to zawsze trwa.
Nie wierzę co prawda, by Redakcja nie wysłała do tej pory podobnych pism, ale teraz za takim listem stoją tysiące Forumowiczów - czytelników pism grupy "Murator" i inwestorów - klientów reklamodawców.
A nic nie szkodzi, by - po operacji - roztoczyć stały patronat nad całą rodziną Nikoli. Czasem trzeba naprawdę niewiele, by dać komuś szczęście.

----------


## Redakcja

Dziękujemy za te pomysły, Wydawnictwo ze swej strony zrobiło co mogło.

----------


## Maco

Czy już jest tyle ile trzeba, czy jest jakiś problem.

"zwróciło" mi przelew...  :sad:

----------


## Redakcja

Dobra wiadomość! Szpital wykona operację w tym terminie, kierując się dobrem dziecka. Rodzice podjęli zobowiązanie i wierzą, że uda im się dozbierać brakującą kwotę.... 
Nasza akcja trwa. Pomożemy? Pieniądze muszą być wpłacone jak tylko suma będzie zebrana. 
Do tej dobrej wiadomości dołóżmy jeszcze raz naszą bezinteresowną pomoc. Spotkanie Forum w lutym - z roześmianą Nikolą - to będzie nagroda dla wszystkich, którzy POMOGLI.

Pamętajcie:
KONTO: 
Stowarzyszenie Przyjaciół Osób Niesłyszących i Niedosłyszących „Człowiek - Człowiekowi” 
ul. Pstrowskiego 1; 01-943 Warszawa 

PKO S.A. IV O/W-wa 
47 1240 1053 1111 0000 0443 2036 

koniecznie z dopiskiem: 
*Na zakup implantu ślimakowego dla Nikoli Żybury*

----------


## AgnesK

Ale super! Będziemy trzymać kciuki, żeby wszystko poszło dobrze i szybko. Na pewno się uda. Jestem pewna, że do czasu operacji uzbiera się pełna suma.

----------


## Ivonesca

11 października to całkiem niedługo !!!! super !!!!

----------


## Maluszek

Trzymam kciuki, żeby operacja się udała  :big grin:

----------


## ewak39

To rewelacyjnie!!! Trzymamy kciuki bardzo mocno!

A ile jeszcze brakuje pieniazkow?

----------


## Redakcja

Brakuje 15 tys. zł. Na zaświadczeniu napisano: wszczepienie implantu slimakowego pod warunkiem wpłynięcia srodków na zakup systemu. Brzmi to - przyznajcie - bardzo groźnie.

----------


## AgnesK

To cóż, trzeba się spiąć i do banku pognać. Nie możemy przecież dopuścić do tego, aby Nikola nie miała operacji tylko z powodu tych brakujących 15 tysięcy. Jestem pewna, że każdy z nas jeszcze coś dołoży.

----------


## EDZIA

Licytacja mojego kasku też prawie na finiszu.
Jutro rozmowa z ostanim uczestnikiem...na dzień dzisiejszy udało mi się wylicytować 500zł  może jutro będzie więcej/ to niestety małe firmy i fundusz na takie cele niewielki/.
Duże, reklamujące się firmy dostają dużo takich próśb o wsparcie różnych akcji pomocy. 

W jednej z takich dużych firm usłyszałam od Pani.... że i tak Nikola jest w dobrej sytuacji, bo może liczyć na wsparcie licznej rzeszy Forumowiczów i życzy nam aby udało się zebrać potrzebne pieniądze.  :Confused:

----------


## Maluszek

*Redakcjo* - ale pomimo tego wpisu 11 listopada operacja Nikoli się odbędzie?

----------


## Redakcja

11 października - rodzice, i lekarze wierzą, że się uda. Cud w ostatniej fazie akcji - jesteśmy za.

----------


## Maluszek

Czy to znaczy, że do 11 października musimy zebrać brakujące 15 tys?

----------


## Redakcja

Chcemy, nawet z niewielkim poślizgem. Oby tak było.

----------


## EDZIA

> 11 października - rodzice, i lekarze wierzą, że się uda. Cud w ostatniej fazie akcji - jesteśmy za.


Wiara czyni cuda  a cuda się zdarzają to ....MUSI SIĘ NAM UDAĆ.!!!
Ale oprócz wiary, żeby cud się zdarzył trzeba koniecznie wpłacić każdą możliwą kwotę i to jak naszybciej.

----------


## AgnesK

Na pewno się uda. Nie może być inaczej.

----------


## ewak39

Ale przeciez 15 tysiecy brakowalo na dzien pierwszego wrzesnia! Czy to znaczy, ze nic sie nie posunelo przez ostatnie prawie cztery tygodnie???!

----------


## Redakcja

Od 1 września przybyło około 3 tys. zł, co jest naprawdę świetnym wynikiem, ale też koszty szpitalne określono ostatecznie na wyższą kwotę. Nawet jeśli będzie to 10 tys. zł - jest to wyzwanie dla Forum.

----------

ojej, ja bym też bardzo chciała, ale moje konto odmawia posłuszeństwa...
Czy ktoś wie co to jest "TCE0457 JEDNOSTKA NIE ISTNIEJE"  taki komunikat wyświetla mi m-bank. I to kurcze w momencie jak klikam wyślij...
pomocy! (dodam, że już robiłam różne przelewy z tego konta)

----------


## DaAn

Ale gapa ze mnie, poprzedni post to ja   :Roll:  
Wzywam pomocy!

----------


## ponury63

Spróbuj o *tak* a tu *dokładniej*

I powodzenia !  :smile:

----------


## Aga J.G

Trzymam kciuki za 11 Październi i trzeba jeszcze coś wygrzebac ze skarpety  :smile:

----------

lepiej póżno niz wcale ...
ja tez wysle i moze pokonam niechec i wykonam swoj pierwszy przelew przez internet...
sa takie dni kiedy zastanawiam sie czy to sprawiedliwe ze ja buduje dom ,moje dzieci maja wszystko a gdzies ,ktos....ech...co tu gadac....
trudno zrozumiec ten swiat....

----------


## paj^

zrobilem kolejna wplate, ale to nic, zarazilem kolege, ktory nawet nie wie co to Murator, wlasnie robi przelew przez inet  :smile:

----------

Ponury! Bardzo dziękuję! Poszło - pomaga pominięcie 2 pierwszych cyfr numeru konta!
No to i ja mam swoja cegiełkę   :big grin:

----------


## DaAn

To znowu ja byłam... coś ciągle zapominam się zalogować   :oops:  
Więc już jako ja, a nie anonim, dzięki za pomoc!
 :Lol:

----------


## Oldswan

Poszło.
wierzę, co ja pisze, wiem, że to naprawdę dobrze wydane pieniądze. 

Zachęcam innych niezdecydowanych

----------


## andy69

Chociaż jestem bardzo sceptyczny i nieufny do tego typu akcji, wszędzie podejrzewam oszustwo to w tym przypadku wpłaciłem ponieważ wierzę, że zgromadzone pieniądze będą wydatkowane zgodnie z przeznaczeniem.

----------


## Daroll

Dyspozycja przelewu została przyjęta

sam ma corke Nicole i jakos zal mi sie zrobiło ,oby to poszlo na  słuszny cel.  :sad:

----------


## kadra

Mam nadzieję, że nie za późno!!!
BUZIA
K

----------


## pug

i ja też się przyłączyłem - oby z dobrym skutkiem Powodzenia NIKOLA

----------


## DaAn

Ratunku!!!   :ohmy:  
Przelew poszedł... i przyszedł. Dlaczego???? Wszystko się zgadzało, no i Stowarzyszenie odesłało mi całą kwotę... rozumiem, że już uzbierano wszystko...?
Czy komuś też się tak stało?
 O co chodzi???

----------


## miska

:oops:     No... to ja tez sie dorzucam zaraz po przyjezdzie (w piatek)
Dziwny jest ten swiat, Swiat ludzkich spraw, gdzie wciaz miesci sie tyle zla... LECZ LUDZI DOBREJ WOLI JETS WIECEJ, I MOCNO WIERZE W TO,
ZE TEN SWIAT NIE ZGINIE NIGDY DZIEKI NIM, NIE ! NIE!

Czuje sie teraz jakby ta piosenka Czeslawa Niemena byla tez o mnie..
pozdrowienia dla wszystkich.

----------


## awt

> Ratunku!!!   
> Przelew poszedł... i przyszedł. Dlaczego???? Wszystko się zgadzało, no i Stowarzyszenie odesłało mi całą kwotę... rozumiem, że już uzbierano wszystko...?
> Czy komuś też się tak stało?
>  O co chodzi???


Ja też miałem ten głupi komunikat, spróbuję teraz bez cyfr kontrolnych  może dojdzie? Tylko, że teraz te cyfry kontrolne są wymagane! mTransferem się tutaj zapłacić raczej nie da, więc nie wiem, jak mi nie pódzie to zadzwonię do mBanku i się popytam.

----------


## awt

Bez cyfr kontrolnych poszło (pierwsze dwie). CIekawe czy nie bedzie zwrotki, aha i wyciąłem oczywiście spacje między cyframi.
Pozdr. 
Adam

----------


## Qura

Też dorzuciłem swoją kosteczkę. Powodzenia.

----------


## trach

Prosimy, *Redakcjo*, o mniejszą bezwładność w relacjonowaniu na bieżąco status quo czyli stanu konta - czy rzeczywiście jest ono już pełne? 

Na finiszu komentator zawsze musi przyspieszyć - a tu szczególnie, bo inaczej obserwatorzy nie czują się zmobilizowani do włączenia się w akcję i _sprawa sie rypnie_...

Pozdrawiam !

Andrzej (Trach)

----------


## Redakcja

Stan konta nie jest podawany codziennie - to są kulisy działania takiego Stowarzyszenia. Natomiast z nasłuchu wiemy, że wciąż brakuje ponad 10 tys. zł. Rodzice czynią na własną rękę starania, by gdzieś zdobyć te pieniądze.
Apelujemy do Wszystkich: Możecie pomóc, pomóżcie!

----------


## trach

Dobra, wrzucę dziś jeszcze jedną cegiełkę. I tak się w tym roku ze stanem surowym _własnym sumptem_ nie obrobię, będę brał pożyczkę, więc nie będę liczył każdego grosza...

Pozdrawiam i zachęcam innych Forumowiczów !

Andrzej (Trach)

----------


## Redakcja

Dziękujemy Trachu-u!

----------


## Teska

ja tez wysłałam jak awt - i nie wróciło....znaczy sie doszło  :Lol:

----------


## Redakcja

Nie powinno być kłopotów z przekazem.

Przypominamy dane: 

Stowarzyszenie Przyjaciół Osób Niesłyszących i Niedosłyszących 'Człowiek - Człowiekowi' 
ul. Pstrowskiego 1; 01-943 Warszawa 

PKO S.A. IV O/W-wa 
47 1240 1053 1111 0000 0443 2036 

koniecznie z dopiskiem: 
Na zakup implantu ślimakowego dla Nikoli Żybury

----------


## ewak39

Chcialabym, zeby moja cora Nicola wyslala malej Nikoli kartke i moze jakiegos pluszaczka. Czy wiadomo, ile czasu Nikola spedzi w szpitalu, bo jest to jedyny adres, na jaki mi przychodzi do glowy wysylanie czegokolwiek?

----------


## Redakcja

Informacja od rodziców: po operacji będzie w szpitalu 5 dni, czyli w sumie około tydzień.

----------


## ewak39

To dzis wysylamy! Dziekuje!

----------


## yemiołka

> ojej, ja bym też bardzo chciała, ale moje konto odmawia posłuszeństwa...
> Czy ktoś wie co to jest "TCE0457 JEDNOSTKA NIE ISTNIEJE"  taki komunikat wyświetla mi m-bank. I to kurcze w momencie jak klikam wyślij...
> pomocy! (dodam, że już robiłam różne przelewy z tego konta)


takie hasełko wywala czasem, gdy KOPIUJE się dane - np. z forum. trzeba wszystko wklepać samemu!   :big grin:

----------


## ewusia

ja też dokładam swoją cegiełkę a dodatkowo przekazałam list od Redakcji moim szefom i kolegom z pracy, liczę że wspomogą akcję   :cool:

----------

Fajno!!

dzieci są kochane!!!

Poszło...

----------


## idkam

LUKS,

TRZYMAMY KCIUKI!!! 

DOKŁADAMY CO NIE CO ...  :Wink2:

----------


## ma

Nikola, 
Myslimy o Tobie i trzymamy kciuki jutro!
 :Lol:

----------


## Thomas

Trzymaj się maleństwo

----------


## EDZIA

Jutro 11 października,  najważniejszy dzień w życiu Nikoli. 
Teraz pewnie już śpi spokojnie to śliczne maleństwo, nieświdome tego co ją jutro czeka. Jest to jej ostatnia noc w świecie ciszy. 

Jutro rozpocznie nowe życie...życie w świecie dźwięku. To niesamowite, że jutro usłyszy głos matki, ojca, szpitalny zgiełk....dźwięki otaczającego ją swiata
I to wszystko w jakiejś mierze też dzięki nam.

A jej rodzice... pewnie trudno  im zasnąć dzisiejszej nocy...z jednej strony radość, że udało się....jutro operacja....a z drugiej strony niepokój...o przebieg tej operacji ....o to czy będą mogli jutro powiedzieć... "wszystko co najgorsze jest już za nami", czy tej radości nie przyćmi im widmo...skąd wziąźć brakujące pieniądze. 
Trzymam kciuki za Nikolę i jej rodziców, żeby opreracja się udała a brak kasy nie zmącił ich radości  :big grin:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## EDZIA

Udało nam się uzyskać informację na temat aktualnego stanu konta Nikoli.
12 listopada na koncie było dokładnie* 69 554,93*
Operacja kosztowała ok. 80 tys zł...uwzględniając obecny stan licytacji to brakuje  niecałe *9* *tyś zł...* i dlatego każda złotówka, czy to wpłacona bezpośrednio na jej konto, czy wylicytowana jest bardzo ważna...
pozdrawiam
Edzia

----------


## maksiu

Bardzo mocno zachęcam wszystkich do wsparcia akcji zbiórki pieniędzy dla Nikoli, naprawde już dużo nie brakuje, widać już mete, przecież nie możemy spocząc na laurach. Wiem że wiele osób już kilkakrotnie wpłacało pieniądze i jesteśmy im wszystkich ogromnie wdzięczni, ale jesli by znalazła się jeszcze jakaś choćby najmniejsza sumka którą można przeznaczyć dla Nikoli, było by naprawdę super. Wszystkich który do tej pory nie dołączyli do naszej akcji gorąco zachęcam do przyłączenia się. 
Niedługo 6 grudnia, Mikołaj, zróbmy prezent Nikoli z tej okazji. Naprawdę każda nawet najmniejsza kwota zbliża nas do upragnionego celu
Przypominam nr konto:

KONTO: 
Stowarzyszenie Przyjaciół Osób Niesłyszących i Niedosłyszących „Człowiek - Człowiekowi” 
ul. Pstrowskiego 1; 01-943 Warszawa 

PKO S.A. IV O/W-wa 
47 1240 1053 1111 0000 0443 2036 

*koniecznie z dopiskiem: 
Na zakup implantu ślimakowego dla Nikoli Żybury* 

wiem że nas Was można liczyć zawsze
pozdrawiam
Maksiu

----------


## Ivonesca

rozesłałam wici wśród znajomych załaczając oczywiście maksiu Twą super stronkę o Nikoli i licytacji...mam nadzieję że coś z tego będzie....

----------


## ewak39

Ja rozmawialam z Polska Szkola w Oksfordzie, rodzice sa przemili, moze uda sie cos zorganizowac...

----------


## implancik

Witajcie kochani.

15 XI nastąpiło uaktywnienie implantu i pierwsze dopasowanie procesora mowy. Nikola świetnie przeszła wszystkie badania i testy. Jest chyba chętna do współpracy.
Pierwsze dopasowanie implantu jest początkowym etapem procedury ustawiania systemu implantu slimakowego. Ustawienie tego systemu jest procesem długotrwałym, obejmującym wiele wizyt. W pierwszym roku po aktywacji implantu wizyty odbywają sie co miesiąc. Czeka nas wieloletni proces rehabilitacji słuchu i mowy, konsekwentnej i systematycznej pracy.
Nikola ma bardzo pracowite, ale szcześliwe dzieciństwo.
Zmieniliście Kochani cale nasze życie.
Jest cudownie. Nie wiem tylko kto jest szcześlwszy, Nikola czy my - rodzice?
Mam wrażenie, że moja rodzina jest bardzo liczna. Jesteście WY !!
Jesteście i pozostaniecie na zawsze w naszych sercach.


Rodzice Nikoli

----------


## EDZIA

Dziękujemy za szczegółową relację z przebiegu procesu rehabilitacji Nikoli.
Cieszymy się , że wszystko przebiega prawidłowo...oby tak dalej, szczerze Nikoli i Wam tego życzymy.
Dla nas też jest to ogromną radością, że w jakiejś mierze możemy Wam pomóc.
Dziękujemy za list.
pozdrawiam
Edzia

----------


## maksiu

Jak to miło czytać tak dobre informacje, dziecko zdrowieje, jest szczęśliwe... cóż więcej trzeba... odrazu człowiekowi lepiej na sercu
dziękuje za bieżące informacje i prosze częściej dzieliść się z nami tak dobrymi wiadomościami
pozdrawiam
maksiu

----------

